# Great day at the Elbow on Thursday



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Took a chance on the weather gods being right about the seas calming down on Thursday. They were spot on!! 1.3 ft with a northerly breeze going out and next to calm coming home. Got to about 600ft water south of elbow around 8 am and took a bit of time to set up a 6 rod spread and a couple of teasers. A little after ten a huge splash behind the a big baitless black and purple Moldcraft chugger. Fight was on which ended with a 35 -40 lb Wahoo in the boat (scale only went to 28lb and still had a lot of him on the floor). Eleven am and a blue marlin is interested in a pink and white illander w/ballyhoo. Drop back but no luck on a hook up. Thirty minutes later another blue is wacking at the Moldcraft. Again drop back but no hook up. I started reeling in and darn if he didn't hit it again with no luck on a hook up. Thirty minutes later another blue runs off with the Moldcraft and as I came tight on him, he's jumps 6-7 feet completely clear of the water, shaking his head and throwing off the moldcraft. Damn, I've got to get better at connecting!!!. After trolling a while longer with no action, I come across some good activity on the bottom. We set up a couple of electric reels and after about an hour we have a 18 lb golden edge grouper and seven tile fish in the boat. Left around 2:30 for the 2 hour run home. A good day for four happy anglers.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome, we headed that way but just north of the nipple a bilge pump decided to stop working so unturned her around.  I hope it wasn't my last chance to get out for the season. 

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow awesome report!! A day full of action for you guys!! I?m not doubting your report at all, but are you sure the marlin bites were blues and not white marlin? Only reason I ask is because they have been biting pretty good as of lately, where as the blues have not, and they are world famous for doing exactly as you described. The white marlin bite can be hard to stick and get them boat side. For me anyway. Regardless, you guys had an action packed trip and put some serious groceries on the table! Awesome work and thanks for sharing the report!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

bigtallluke said:


> Wow awesome report!! A day full of action for you guys!! I?m not doubting your report at all, but are you sure the marlin bites were blues and not white marlin? Only reason I ask is because they have been biting pretty good as of lately, where as the blues have not, and they are world famous for doing exactly as you described. The white marlin bite can be hard to stick and get them boat side. For me anyway. Regardless, you guys had an action packed trip and put some serious groceries on the table! Awesome work and thanks for sharing the report!


The third one was definitely a blue as it was totally out of the water and was 200+ lbs. The first was a blue because of the fins showing behind the bait; the second could be in doubt as I just saw the body and swirls behind the lure. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like a great day. I wish I had a flexible work schedule to pull off a Thursday! You've got some great table fare there!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

We missed a billfish as well Thursday. The hook met the meat just fine but the fish damn near spooled the 30w with braid before we could turn the boat. Down to the last 50 yards, she Tailwalks across the water and the main line breaks somewhere near the lure! Great to see her jump but sad not to get a release! 

Ended up with a decent wahoo. 

Great day on the water!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Right on man, that is awesome!! A billfish bite is so sick regardless of the species, but those blues sure are special! Glad you guys enticed a few to strike and got to see a show. Killer work on raising them!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job.
Whyme


----------

